# Scroll saw with easy and fast blade change, on budget



## kstano83 (12 Nov 2017)

I got hooked up by wooden car toys and scroll sawing pretty quickly and my inicial plan was to get a cheap scroll saw to learn on untill I read about how money wasthing they are. So I saved up 3x as much and bought Proxxon DS 460 but I got kind of disapointed. The saw runs smooth and quiet, but changing the blade or reataching it for inner cuts is complicated and time consuming. 

I like the quick release that some more expensive saws like Hegner use. The chepest saw with such a release I found is Jet JSS 354 for 430€ that is available locally in my town and I could check it and maybe even run it for a while to see how it works.

So now I´m thinking of returning the Proxxon and give the Jet a try. Problem is, that I would not be able to return it if I´m not happy with it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Claymore (12 Nov 2017)

..........


----------



## loftyhermes (12 Nov 2017)

A secondhand Delta with the quickset blade clamps.


----------



## NazNomad (12 Nov 2017)

loftyhermes":ujh3uifh said:


> A secondhand Delta with the quickset blade clamps.



^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## kstano83 (12 Nov 2017)

Accodring to my search, those are all unavailable in Europe (except Axminster). Ebay only displays them from States. With all extra charges, it would cost me as much as a new Axminster. Am I missing something?


----------



## Claymore (12 Nov 2017)

........


----------



## kstano83 (12 Nov 2017)

Nope, No ebay for our contry. And if I set UK or German Ebay to display UK, or EU only, it still shows worldwide anyway.


----------



## caveman (12 Nov 2017)

As it was my first time with a scroll saw, making a wooden clock, I went cheap(isu - £70) and it's absolutely fine. Took a while to work out the best cutting speed but can't see why one would need to spend hundreds of £'s. I'll keep it clean and lubricated and hope for the best!


----------



## whatknot (12 Nov 2017)

If the Jet you mention is as good as the Axminster AWFS18 you will not be sorry

It appears to be very similar, bar the NVR switch which isn't in the picture 

If you consider it, you will also need a quick release top clamp to get the best out of it, if it doesn't come with the saw already (£24 plus postage, expensive but essential IMHO) 




kstano83":wz3ku1nd said:


> I got hooked up by wooden car toys and scroll sawing pretty quickly and my inicial plan was to get a cheap scroll saw to learn on untill I read about how money wasthing they are. So I saved up 3x as much and bought Proxxon DS 460 but I got kind of disapointed. The saw runs smooth and quiet, but changing the blade or reataching it for inner cuts is complicated and time consuming.
> 
> I like the quick release that some more expensive saws like Hegner use. The chepest saw with such a release I found is Jet JSS 354 for 430€ that is available locally in my town and I could check it and maybe even run it for a while to see how it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claymore (13 Nov 2017)

........


----------



## kstano83 (13 Nov 2017)

I think I would be totally fine without a footpedal, but one never knows. It is just something I didn´t looks for on a scroll saw. I will stop by in the local shop to check it personally in details. I will take some pictures and I might post them here. 
whatknot is that any specific quick relase you are mentioning if you know the price? Can you direct me to it, please? That would really be handy. 
Claymore if the JET JSS 354 is exactly the same as AWFS18 that you owned, how would you rate the noise level?


----------



## Claymore (13 Nov 2017)

........


----------



## NazNomad (13 Nov 2017)

Claymore":19xkb5sn said:


> ...mine isn't bolted down and never moves.



Except when you pull the anchor up. :-D


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2017)

Claymore":1e5a42mq said:


> ..my AWFS18 has NVR and cannot use a pedal)



If it's the same as the Hegner, Brian, and it looks to be, there's no reason you can't fit a foot pedal. Either fit the pedal between the NVR and the motor, or remove the NVR and just fit a foot pedal. The foot pedal pretty much works as an NVR anyway - unless you inadvertently stand on the pedal while mooching around the workshop, as I occasionally do.


----------



## kstano83 (14 Nov 2017)

I went to the shop to take a look at the Jet saw and took some pictures of it.

The saw was certainly sitting in the shop for ages as it was covered in dust. There was somethig that looked like rust on the table, but I´m not sure. You can see it in the first picture. I tried the quick release on the top and it was VERY difficult to release and retention. I though it was too much tention on the blade and I loosened the rear spring. The quick release was smoother but the blade was too loose. The salesman even offered me a discount to above mentioned 430€/£385 if I take it because nobody wants it. I said I would prefer one that is packed and clean. I was told that then it would be full price 480€/£430. I now have mixed fieleings about the saw and would probably rather get the Axminster EX-21 for 645€/£570 including delivery to Slovakia but that price is hard to swallow. 

I also made a video of it running.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/2iExbDSfen45v8572


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2017)

Although most people wouldn't want to do it with a new saw, the rollers on the tension lever can be replaced with small bearings and it makes a big difference. Having said that, I would think the lever is stiff simply because the groove where the rollers rest probably has a sharp edge and it'll get easier as it wears. My Hegner is 15 years old and still needs a bit of a jerk to release the lever. No comments on that last sentence, please. :mrgreen:


----------



## kstano83 (16 Nov 2017)

Like this? download/file.php?id=53587&mode=view


----------



## Claymore (16 Nov 2017)

........


----------



## whatknot (18 Nov 2017)

Apologies for the late reply, I wasn't getting notifications for this thread 

You asked about the quick release top clamp 

Its a Hegner part and about £25 which seems a lot for such an item, but is invaluable 

Without it I would agree the blade change is a nuisance 

Otherwise the Jet in your photos is almost identical to my AWFS18, and a nicer saw you will be hard put to find

Vibration is virtually nil, mine sits stop an Axminster stand and isn't even bolted down and hasn't moved a muscle, its easy to maintain and keep clean

One other small mod I did was to replace the nylon bushes on the tension release lever with small bearings (2 per side) which I swiped off some spare router blades

Otherwise I would say its near perfect 

I have had a Hegner but wouldn't rate that at all, vibrated all over the place and tension was a pain as it was at the back, I improved it with a quick release lever but even so


----------



## kstano83 (21 Nov 2017)

I would like to thank everyone involved in helping me out. Meanwhile I returned the Proxxon scroll saw back to amazon and decided to go the more expensive way and ordered Axminster EX-21. It should be here in about 4 weeks as it is back ordered. I cant wait to start...I will certainly post some of my (first) work here...


----------



## SuzyJones (28 Nov 2017)

kstano83":4u8f3byt said:


> I got hooked up by wooden car toys and scroll sawing pretty quickly and my inicial plan was to get a cheap scroll saw to learn on untill I read about how money wasthing they are. So I saved up 3x as much and bought Proxxon DS 460 but I got kind of disapointed. The saw runs smooth and quiet, but changing the blade or reataching it for inner cuts is complicated and time consuming.
> 
> I like the quick release that some more expensive saws like Hegner use. The chepest saw with such a release I found is Jet JSS 354 for 430€ that is available locally in my town and I could check it and maybe even run it for a while to see how it works.
> 
> ...



This is probably very cheeky of me, as I've only just got a scrollsaw and this is my second post, but as it's freezing out in the shed I've been looking at lots of videos online on scrolling techniques. I was looking at how to put in blades and came across a video by a Robert Nurden called "how to make a quick release for your scrollsaw" which simply uses a bicycle seat clamp instead of unscrewing/screwing all the time with the allen key. Certainly perfect for someone on a budget.


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

Unfortunately Suzy that is a different type of blade clamp, it won't work on your saw without changing the whole blade clamp assembly (where it bolts onto the arm) 

By the time you pay for new clamps and fit them to your saw, you would probably find its cheaper to buy a second hand better quality machine that has the facility already 

My advice would be to enjoy the machine you have and if you enjoy making things with it, look around on ebay, gumtree, preloved etc for a used Hegner or better quality machine

You will find as in most things in life, the better the quality of the machine the easier and therefore more enjoyable it becomes 

Nothing wrong with the saw you have, its just that there are better, its the same with most machinery I find 




This is probably very cheeky of me, as I've only just got a scrollsaw and this is my second post, but as it's freezing out in the shed I've been looking at lots of videos online on scrolling techniques. I was looking at how to put in blades and came across a video by a Robert Nurden called "how to make a quick release for your scrollsaw" which simply uses a bicycle seat clamp instead of unscrewing/screwing all the time with the allen key. Certainly perfect for someone on a budget.[/quote]


----------

